# 2019 guide book



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

When are the 2019 seasons and rules released in Michigan?


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

Give the Gaylord field office a call tomorrow. I'm sure they will be out before the application period for a permit.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

gills said:


> When are the 2019 seasons and rules released in Michigan?


Typically April 1st but changes are being made so may take a little longer this year


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Talked to the DNR yesterday and she said the regulation book is going to print now. They finished it at the end of March and should be out online in the next few days and in license agencies in a week or so


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This may help.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_458867_7.pdf


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> This may help.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_458867_7.pdf


 Those are 2018 and earlier rules and regs. None of the new proposed rules are listed in that addendum
At least what I could see.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

johnIV said:


> Those are 2018 and earlier rules and regs. None of the new proposed rules are listed in that addendum
> At least what I could see.


Updated 3/26/19 it’s possible they have been updated since then.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Updated 3/26/19 it’s possible they have been updated since then.


I only read the bear rule portion and still banning barrels.( Except private land)


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

johnIV said:


> I only read the bear rule portion and still banning barrels.( Except private land)


I started a thread on the proposed changes if that will help. WCO #4.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I started a thread on the proposed changes if that will help. WCO #4.


I'll check it out better. I see it's still not posted online.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Bear_Hunting_Digest_454168_7.pdf


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Bear_Hunting_Digest_454168_7.pdf


Just online this morning read the regulations. Looks like that 100 yard rule applies to Forest roads AND roadways. Roadways being two tracks etc in state forests. That changes things quite a bit. Barrels don't have to be just off main state Forest roads. Road ways thru state forests are simply two tracks but not skidder or old logging trails not currently used by vehicles. Glad to see that extra line in the definition.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

The other thig I was glad to see is the use of corn, seeds in the banned baiting TB zones are legal as long as its in a barrel and inaccessible to deer and elk. That is going to be nice.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Not to sound pessimistic but I still think the barrel locations being close to the road still benefits bear dog hunters much more than bait hunters, no doubt. The fact that it included state Forest roadways helped. I won't use one in 95% of my bait sites but where I hunt but putting a barrel 100 yards off a roadway in my areas mostly means it won't see traffic anyway.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

100 yards is pretty restrictive to bait hunting IMO. Most of my current hounding sites won't qualify but I can work with it and probably make it work. Its a huge advantage to people like me that live 200 miles from my bear hunting places. I can now keep food at active sites for the 5 days I'm not there.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> 100 yards is pretty restrictive to bait hunting IMO. Most of my current hounding sites won't qualify but I can work with it and probably make it work. Its a huge advantage to people like me that live 200 miles from my bear hunting places. I can now keep food at active sites for the 5 days I'm not there.


Yep agreed. In most cases I'd agree. Some remote places with two tracks off main state Forest roads get little or no traffic before October or November where I hunt. It's restrictive for sure but something I can work with for one of my 5-6 baits.


----------

